# Movember: Donate and win!



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2010)

Did you know that 4,400 men die of prostate cancer in Canada each year and one in six men will be diagnosed during his lifetime?

This month's contest is a little different. As some of you may know, Movember is a fundraising effort to help support Prostate Cancer Canada. The idea is that on 01 Nov you shave yourself clean and use the remainder of the month to grow a moustache and drum up donations. As I have family and friends that have been affected by prostate cancer (plus, I look awesome with a 'stache) I'm participating in this year's Movember event.

So, how does this fit in with the monthly contest? Well, anyone who donates any amount to Movember (via my Movember profile) will be automatically entered for a draw. At the end of the month, names will be randomly selected from the pot, for the following prizes:


$60 CP Gear Gift Certificate
Army.ca or Milnet.ca Hoodie
Army.ca black  golf shirt
Army.ca black tech shirt
Army.ca tan T-shirt
$20 CPGear Gift Certificate

Not a bad deal for helping out a worthy charity! But wait, there's more! Anyone who donates $50 or over will receive a never-before-seen Army.ca patch. These Velcro backed beauties come in either AR (desert) or TW (woodland) CADPAT... get one while they last!

As a final incentive, I'll post a photo of my 'mo at the end of the month, to swoon the ladies and shame the men. Or is it the other way around?

Important links:


See my Movember profile
Donate to Movember

All donors are eligible, even if they are not Army.ca members, so spread the word! Thanks for helping me to support men's health,


Cheers
Mike

Names can only be entered in the draw once. Donations must be made via my Movember profile page. Tax receipts are available from movember.com. Participation in this contest may result in a cure for cancer.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2010)

And we're off with our first donation! Get in while the odds are still good!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (8 Nov 2010)

Three donors and $150 so far... thanks!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2010)

Here's a look at what the Cadpat TW badge looks like. Once they arrive I'll post a pic of the Cadpat AR badges too.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (12 Nov 2010)

There are still more prizes than donors at this point. If it stays this way, everyone is guaranteed a prize... even a $5 donation will get you on the list and right now the odds are 100%!


----------



## navymich (12 Nov 2010)

Toss in some Merit points as a prize or add-on, and I've got a donation with your name on it!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (13 Nov 2010)

It's a done deal... how about 1 Merit Point / $10.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Nov 2010)

Payday today, and $50 sent to this awesome cause!


----------



## MPwannabe (14 Nov 2010)

I'm waiting for PayPal to get signed up. Until then, I've got my Movember stash going!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Nov 2010)

The badges are in but I might as well wait another week and ship at the end of the month... because some of you are going to be getting additional goodies too! 

Here are some better pics of the badges. If you have a preference on AR or TW colours, just let me know.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Nov 2010)

Tan please!

They won't give me a new raincoat with Velcro, so the AR stuff is the only thing I have to attach it to.


----------



## Bass ackwards (23 Nov 2010)

A green one for me, if you would, sir.

Hope you've managed to get more support on this.


----------



## Bin-Rat (23 Nov 2010)

Okie doke, Sent, well according to paypal that is...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (23 Nov 2010)

Excellent thanks!

So far that's 6 prizes and 11 donors... 54% chance of winning something for everyone who has donated... not too shabby!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Nov 2010)

Only a few days left to participate, and so far everyone who has donated has a 50% chance of winning Army.ca goodies. Plus all those who donated $50 or over already get a badge!

For the rest of you, it's not too late: http://ca.movember.com/mospace/878546


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2010)

Today is the final day! Remember, any size donation gets you in the draw.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2010)

For those running out of time, here's a direct link to the donate page: https://www.movember.com/ca/donate/your-details/member_id/878546/


----------



## navymich (30 Nov 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Today is the final day! Remember, any size donation gets you in the draw.



So you're saying size doesn't matter?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2010)

I've been trying to convince people of that my entire life!


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Nov 2010)

Just done now.  Good for you, great cause!   :nod:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Nov 2010)

Good for you!  Thanks for donating!


----------



## navymich (1 Dec 2010)

Ok Mike, it is 1 Dec.  Where are your Mo pics?  And the draw results??


----------



## MJP (1 Dec 2010)

airmich said:
			
		

> Ok Mike, it is 1 Dec.  Where are your Mo pics?  And the draw results??



Patience not your strong suit eh?


----------



## navymich (1 Dec 2010)

MJP said:
			
		

> Patience not your strong suit eh?



Do I look like a doctor?  (okay, bad joke, I know!)

And nope, no patience.  It's a female thing!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Dec 2010)

I have the winners of the random draw!


$60 CP Gear Gift Certificate: *MJP*
Army.ca or Milnet.ca Hoodie: *Maureen Bobbitt*
Army.ca black  golf shirt: *Strike*
Army.ca black tech shirt: *Shane Willigar*
Army.ca tan T-shirt: *Harry Moore*
$20 CPGear Gift Certificate: *DJ Houghton*

Yes, there is a preponderance of friends and family amongst the winners... but there were more donors from that group too - I swear it was a blind draw! 

Thanks to everyone who supported the cause. Together we raised $680 to fight prostate cancer, and were part of a team that raised over *$11,000*! Way to go!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Dec 2010)

...and of course everyone who donated over $50 will also be getting their Army.ca badge in the mail.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone who supported the cause. Together we raised $680 to fight prostate cancer, and were part of a team that raised over *$11,000*! Way to go!



Awesome, Mike!  Congrats to you and your team!!

Congrats to the winners as well.


----------



## MJP (2 Dec 2010)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I have the winners of the random draw!
> 
> 
> $60 CP Gear Gift Certificate: *MJP*
> ...



Awesome glad I could help a great and cause and get some swag in return.  Congrats to all the winners


----------



## Strike (2 Dec 2010)

I got a shirt!  I got a shirt!

Mike, I'll PM you my address in Ottawa.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2010)

*Canadians led the way in Movember*

We may not have had the most men growing moustaches, but Canadians raised the most money during Movember. 

Canadian men participating in the annual event for prostate cancer research raised *$19,169,908*, beating out Australia — the country where Movember originated — which raised $18,346,985. 

Toronto businessman Rick McCreary led Canadian men, raising $48,087 on his own. 

In Canada, 118,630 men took part, growing the best soup strainers they could. Australia had the most participants, with 129,679, while the U.K. was third at 111,528, followed by the U.S. at 64,700. 

More at link

Way to go, Canada!!


----------

